# I did a film clip for my 80s inspired music project



## P.D.Tokay (Aug 15, 2016)

My project is a story about a private detective working to bring down a mega corperation in a 80s neotokyo/blade runner type city. I do music, artwork and film clips to tell the story

Check it out!


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 19, 2016)

That looks really amazing. I like 80's movies, too (Even though I'm not a big movie fan). Hope to see it's completion soon. :3


----------

